# frontal headache 3/12 - medical term translation



## Hikee

Mam do przetłumaczenia na polski kartę pacjenta. W zgłoszeniu dolegliwości pacjent skarży się na:
[I have a clinical history chart to translate into Polish. In the complaints section, the patient is said to suffer from:]

"Frontal headache *3/12*, worse in a.m. "Dull", "throbbing".

O ile reszta jest jasna, tak nie wiem co to jest to 3/12. Czekam na odpowiedzi. 
[Everything but the 3/12 part is clear to me. I'm waiting for replies.]


----------



## LilianaB

I would say: ból głowy w okolicach czoła. 3/12 is most likely a date.


----------



## Thomas1

Hikee said:


> Mam do przetłumaczenia na polski kartę pacjenta. W zgłoszeniu dolegliwości pacjent skarży się na:
> [I have a clinical history chart to translate into Polish. In the complaints section, the patient is said to suffer from:]
> 
> "Frontal headache *3/12*, worse in a.m. "Dull", "throbbing".
> 
> O ile reszta jest jasna, tak nie wiem co to jest to 3/12. Czekam na odpowiedzi.
> [Everything but the 3/12 part is clear to me. I'm waiting for replies.]


Może chodzi o datę? 
12 marca: tępy, pulsujący ból w okolicach czoła, nasilony w pierwszej połowie dnia.

Tu mamy podobny opis:
*Write-up:* Pt was diagnosed with hypertension on 5/21/03 after 3  days of a consistent severe headache. BP was noted to be elevated  149/110 by pt then she presented to MD with BP 140/108. Pt was started  on Diovan MCC 160mg. Pt was seen 3/6/03. She complained of headache,  mild 3/9, moderate 3/10, turning to illness (feverr, diarrhea, headache,  chills) on 3/11-3/12. Had moderate headache 3/11, then mild headache  3/12 and 3/13. On BP meds.
http://www.medalerts.org/vaersdb/findfield.php?IDNUMBER=204903&WAYBACKHISTORY=ON​


----------



## LilianaB

I agree  -- it is most likely a date. Otherwise it could be the intensity 3 on the scale from 1 to 12, but the scale is usually 1 to 10.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I would say: ból głowy w okolicach czoła. 3/12 is most likely a date.


Date doesn't make much sense here. 3/12 most likely means "from hour 3 to hour 12", that is the angle at the circumference of the head. In this case it would be a quarter of the head circumference, maybe the right frontal quarter (from the right ear to the middle of the forehead).


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, you might be right. It might be wise to ask a doctor or a nurse, because they use their own symbols that most other people do not understand.


----------



## Hikee

Thank you all for your answers. 3/12 being a date is a more down-to-earth answer, and probably right, too. However, I most strongly hope that Ben Jamin is right (because it would be a lot more interesting if he was). I will investigate further on my own. Thanks again.


----------



## BezierCurve

You might investigate various pain scores and other symptoms' "measures" as well. They may be using a 12 point scale of the strength of pain (although an 11 point one is probably more popular).


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> You might investigate various pain scores and other symptoms' "measures" as well. They may be using a 12 point scale of the strength of pain (although an 11 point one is probably more popular).


In many countries a scale of 10 degrees is used to assess pain, with 10 as maximum. In what country is the original text written? Anyway, it seems that guessing is not a good way of solving this problem. Only contact with the milieu where it comes from can help.


----------



## Thomas1

Unless there are similar tags (with different values) in the text that could help pinpoint the meaning.


----------



## BezierCurve

> In many countries a scale of 10 degrees is used to assess pain, with 10 as maximum. In what country is the original text written? Anyway, it seems that guessing is not a good way of solving this problem. Only contact with the milieu where it comes from can help.



Yes, that's the one I mentioned (0 - 10). And I agree that guessing might be a bad idea here... In the worst case it can be left as it is, leaving the interpretation to doctors.


----------



## Hikee

As it turns out, 3/12 is a period of time of 3 months (out of 12 months of a year). Another example - 4/7 - it means 4 days (out of seven days of a week). I am disappointed, but oh well. Problem solved, thread closed.


----------

